# Cherry Bowl with top - New Market Virginia



## jtate (Nov 30, 2006)

On vacation I lifted some wood from a pile of firewood awaiting re-enactors at a battlefield near New Market Virginia.  This is the piece I turned from it.  It's for an aunt who's almost blind.  The form works well because she can negotiate it by feel.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 30, 2006)

another great shape your aunt will be very happy[]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks nice, Julia. It will only get better as the Cherry goes through it's natural changes.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 1, 2006)

Reduced to stealing wood to make gifts with-----shame---shame
Nice job


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## jtate (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey!  The South will rise again!  I'm just doing my part.  I'm pretty sure the Rebs lost that battle at New Market.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

A great shape! 
I think your aunt will be very happy with it.


----------

